# Do you think your parents are proud of you?



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's probably mixed. I have very little communication with my family. I'm sure they aren't too happy that I pretty much never talk to them. But they know I'm fine as far as a job/place to live/education/etc.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Mine are just happy I am alive, and I guess they are sort of proud of me though I am not sure..


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

:no Not really. Maybe for couple things. I feel sad thinking about that. 

I wonder how they really feel, or if I'd really want to hear it. I know my dad is proud of me for a couple things but I don't think my mom is proud of me at all. She has actually made comments in front of me about how much she doesn't like people who are like me. 

For example, a couple of little neighbor girls came down to her place to see the horses, and she loved the one that was very smiley and outgoing and went on and on about her, glowing, and then said the quiet one who stood in the corner was 'creepy'. .

It really hurt to hear her say that. And she doesn't even make the connection to me, or remember that I'm like that, that it's me she's criticizing, too. It's like she doesn't see me or acknowledge me. It hurts.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

housebunny said:


> It really hurt to hear her say that. And she doesn't even make the connection to me, or remember that I'm like that, that it's me she's criticizing, too. It's like she doesn't see me or acknowledge me. It hurts.


That cuts deep. I understand how you feel. It sucks when people don't understand how their words can wound, even when they don't intend to aim an insult at you.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't really know and I don't know whether to care or not.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know if they are. I thought for a moment who I would like to hear _"I'm proud of you"_ from, and no one in particular comes to mind. I mean it'd be great to hear it from anyone but it wouldn't move me or anything.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

God no.. At least I certainly know my mother isn't, as she would make it known to me that she is not, each and every day. Though she kinda does that for all of my siblings, even the successful ones, who actually have reasons to be proud of.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Not a chance.


----------



## Bunneh (Aug 15, 2013)

My mom loves me no matter what but my dad i know he's not he always criticizes my lack of life


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Luna Azul said:


> That cuts deep. I understand how you feel. It sucks when people don't understand how their words can wound, even when they don't intend to aim an insult at you.


Thanks, Luna Azul.


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

If they are proud of me, then they should start showing it.
I have a feeling they aren't really proud of me, but that might be because I haven't accomplished much in life yet.
I believe they will be proud of me once I finish college.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> God no.. At least I certainly know my mother isn't, as she would make it known to me that she is not, each and every day. Though she kinda does that for all of my siblings, even the successful ones, who actually have reasons to be proud of.


Wow, that's unfortunate. I wonder why that is. It must be saddening.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

They probably are, but they shouldn't be.

I'm sure the day I graduated college they were as proud as ever. Since then, I've been about as big of a failure as an underemployed, law abiding citizen can be.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know about _proud_, per se, but my parents don't know I have SA, nor do they know of anything I really struggle with. Our relationship is a pair of one-sided opposites, with them thinking everything's peachy and me doing everything I can to minimize contact.

If there's anything they feel disappointed about, it's that I don't initiate contact. Ever. But frankly, that's for the best - if they knew about anxiety and the other messes in my life, I could add a bunch more disappoints to that list. They know I have a job, an apartment, and a car. That's about the most they know.

They're both rather superficial people. I've watched how they've judged and criticized my brother over his choices of career, girlfriend, and emotional outlet - and while he doesn't have anxiety, he has his own issues. Frankly, he's done well by anybody's standards - but not theirs.

So, I keep everything that's not "acceptable" behind a stone wall. No chance I'm letting them in now.


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

I graduated high school and Im going to college.They are very proud of me but dont give a damn about my lifelessness.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

My parents always say they're proud of me, and I can tell that they mean it, but I can't see why.


----------

